# Worried about fairly new mice



## Cat Catherine (Aug 6, 2016)

I've had my two girls for about three months now, but they've developed some issues I'm worried about.

1. It sounds like they're constantly sneezing. I keep my fan on at all times so I don't know if that could have attributed to that.
2. My white mouse's left eye is sort of closed and the fur around it doesn't look smooth like the other side is.
3. The fur around my black mouse's nose is thinning and I can see her skin. (No bald patches tho) 

Other than those issues they are eating and acting normal. I use care fresh bedding and put timothy hay in a corner of the cage because they like to move it around. I feed them millet snips weekly and give them VitaSmart food on a daily basis.

If there's anything else you need to know just ask. Thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like they both have a cold. The thinning fur around her nose could be from over-grooming if she feels like something's stuck in her nose. The fan isn't a good idea if it's too close to the cages, because it creates a draft-like effect. I'd move it and visit a vet for some meds. Good luck!


----------

